# Corners of tank not touching stand?



## Elrodg (Sep 14, 2011)

Use a piece of wood cut to the size of the tank. Glue the wood to the stand and paint. Problem solved 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.615719,-88.302691


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 14, 2011)

I wouldn't use plywood tho. Too flexible. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.615746,-88.302649


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

It's already got 3/4" wood on top, so wouldn't another piece of wood on top be uneven as well?


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

it sounds like the 3/4" stuff you have is not even? maybe plane it down?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Make sure the tank is in full contact with the stand, or stress points due to unevenness could fail in time. You might try a thin closed cell foam pad under the tank.


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

I know that pros use playing cards for leveling Billard tables. Not sure about aquariums :confused1: On my 29 I leveled the stand and sat the aquarium on it. 

So much for quality control :icon_roll


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

audioaficionado said:


> Make sure the tank is in full contact with the stand, or stress points due to unevenness could fail in time. You might try a thin closed cell foam pad under the tank.


That's what I'm trying to explain.... the tank is not in full contact with the stand, which means that either the plywood has some slight unevenness or the trim on the tank isn't even. I'm not sure what kind of foam or how thick to use.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I've got some 3/16" thick foam board like this http://www.elmers.com/product/detail/951233 and I'm wondering if this would work?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

You could try closed cell weather stripping foam.


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

Most likely your stand is a bit twisted. Try pulling on the stand from oposite corners and see if that can help. If so, most likely when you add the weight of the tank filled it will level everything out. If not, get the front of the tank flat against the stand, and shim the back corner(s) with pennies, or cut pieces from a plastic container and use those.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I know a guy that builds cabinets and does all kinds of wood working. He's going to come over and see if he can do anything to the top to get it fixed. So I guess I'll see what he has to say. It's going to take more work, but hopefully it will be right. I'm just ready to get this thing setup already.


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 14, 2011)

Well don't rush it and remember that it must have support on all sides equally or you run the risk of the bottom falling out(ask me how I know that one). Forty gallons doesn't seem like a lot of water til you r cleaning it out of carpet. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.615614,-88.302908


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I'm not going to rush it. I definitely don't want to have a tank break. I put a really thin piece of cardboard under it and it makes it where it's completely flat, but I don't know if that is the right solution. The gap is only like a 1mm space. You can fit a credit card in there, so I'm at a loss as to what the best solution is.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Well the guy never showed up. I called Marineland and a lady told me that using foam is ok and she even suggested the type of foam that I posted a link to without me mentioning it. Then I got disconnected in mid conversation. I called back and another woman wouldn't even talk to me about it because the stand is "custom built". So who knows. I'm frustrated right now!


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok so here is what you need to do. Go to your local hardware store and get a piece of 1/2 inch mdf. Most of them will cut it to the dimensions of the tank bottom place this piece under your tank with a piece of either plastic or rubber in between the two. This will prevent and water eventually rot the wood. Painting it will also help to protect it. Once it's all setup just add water and all will be well I promise. I've had my tank on this method for eight yrs and have not had a single problem. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.615614,-88.302908


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I'll try it. Thanks for the help.


----------

